# Try and stop me



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Is there any reason why I should not go to Sports Authority at 1pm today and pick up an Okuma Epixor EB-65 for $70? I know there are other reels that people like, but for $70 it seems like a good deal. It has the baitrunner feature, comes with an extra spool, and holds 340yards of 15lb test. I will be putting this reel on my 12 foot Tica.

Does anyone think I am making an errant purchase, or throwing my hard earned $$ away on this reel??


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

I've never met anyone who was happy with it nor willing to take a chance on them. For that price range, I'd go with something proven. I also hear parts are difficlut to get.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

To be honest with you I've been looking at the reel for a long time does anyone or has anyone owned this reel and can provide any feedback?


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Reel lazy*

I just went to get the reel after calling Sports Authority. The guy told me he had the EB-65 on the phone, but when I got there The Same Guy looked on the shelf and guess what. They do not have the EB-65. The never had the EB-65. I was fired up. Maybe it is for the best though. 

What do you think of the Tica Sportera?


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Haven't really tested my smaller 35's. Have read where some folks stripped the gears in their Tica spinners. For as many stories I hear like that, I hear another 50 who like 'em, but only for the price.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

i have an okuma eb-90 and i love it.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*mail order*

OldBay,

Haven't we had this conversation before? www.digitaldagger.com has the Expixor EB80 for $86.00 with free delivery. 
Can't beat that with a stick.
Who says bigger is not better? The guys with the smaller ones.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*EB-90 ????*

Mark,

Never heard of that beast where did you get it from?


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Aero993,

Mark has the EB-80 as do I. I have never had a problem with my pair. I did have a strange thing happen while fighting a stringray last week. The drag too awhile to loosen when I started I turning the drag knob. My second complaint is that the bait feeder clicker could be louder. Until I break something, I am sold on my EB-80's for fishing The Bay. Steve charged me under $90 each at Island Fishing and Hunting on Kent Island. It has a better line lay than the baitrunners which means more distance. And, the 10 ball bearings are super smooth on the retrieve.


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

I have a Epixor 45 and a Mettaloid 65 along with 2 Okuma bait casters. For the money they are a great value. They are smooth operating have good drags and I would recommend them to anyone. Just like any other reel you must clean it after a trip to keep it working properly.


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

*Okuma*

I don't think you will be dissapointed with the Epixor. I have okuma spinning reels , fly reels and casting reels.They work great. I use them all in the surf.my epixor is a EF 50 spooled with 30 # power pro.and its on an Ugly styk 10' MH.It will cast as well are better than any thing else i have tried. It has a good drag too.If I was going to use mono I would get a larger size ( 80 ).
I also have a Okuma CN 45 C convector that I done a magging job on. It is on a 12 foot tsunami surf rod and is spooled with 30# big game.It cast like a rocket with out even a hint of backlash.Its not a high dollar( 40 + $ ) reel but it works very well.
I hope this helps.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

the okuma stuff i own works great............. die hard penn user but the okuma stuff is good


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome!*

Hi "THEGAME",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Wow!*

Nice Fish!


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Thx*

Thanks for all the info guys. I have to make a reel purchase for the casting clinic this weekend. See you guys up in DE.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Reel Purchase*

Hi "OldBay",

You do not have to make a special reel purchase to attend the Surf Fishing Clinic. Just bring what you normally use to surf fish and we will go from there. You can bring both conventional, and spinning equipment. I will be more than glad to assist you.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I have the Okuma Epixor EB-65. Got it at Dick's in Columbia for $94.00.

New to surf fishing, used it 5 times and I have complaints. It is really smooth, comes with a bag and spare spool.

Also bought their 8' IM6 surf rod. Wish I gone longer on the pole; but Dick's didn't have one longer that wasn't a broom stick.


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

Your post says you have complaints.I would like to know what they are.Just curious.


----------

